# (Suche) Rolle der Auferstehung Blackrock Horde



## clockwerk123 (1. Juni 2012)

hallo zusammen,
wie aufgezeigt sucht ein freundlicher veterane eine rolle der Auferstehung für einen Wiedereinstieg und der Vorbereitung auf MoP :-) ! 
bedingt durch mein Studium werde ich es sehr ruhig angehen und den content nochmals völlig ausschöpfen und die alte Welt etc geniessen.
ihr könnt euch auch gerne anschliessen

[font=verdana, geneva, lucida,] Gold als Starthilfe wäre eine super Unterstützung ! Horde/Blackrock[/font]
[font=verdana, geneva, lucida,]
[/font]
[font=verdana, geneva, lucida,]pm an mich bitte[/font]
[font=verdana, geneva, lucida,]
[/font]
[font=verdana, geneva, lucida,]Lg[/font]


----------



## clockwerk123 (2. Juni 2012)

noch keine erhalten

lg


----------



## Anonymus007 (10. Juni 2012)

hast du schon eine?
Wenn nicht, kann ich dir morgen eine schicken.
lg


----------

